# 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) video



## jasion (Oct 19, 2011)

Long time Guys!
I found new sf video. This video, provided to the Daily News by the 7th Special Forces Group, describes their mission.
http://youtu.be/8XPEywYyq4E
Cheers!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Very cool video!


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lara Logan is so hot.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great video.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 19, 2011)

And yes, she is hot...


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Lara Logan is so hot.



and she gives it up.

I've never met an ugly South African chick.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Lara Logan is so hot.



She is very very naughty in all the right ways!


----------

